

72,000 MySQL user emails exposed. - kashnikov
https://www.google.com/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=site:forums.mysql.com%2Fprofile.php+-hidden

======
JeremyBanks
Emails that users put in public profiles?

How is this interesting?

~~~
minimaxir
Click a direct link. You'll see the email value is absent.

~~~
pfg
Not always. Maybe the accounts without an address have been deleted but are
still present in Google's cache?

